# looking for cake recipes that dogs can eat (bonus points if humans can eat it too)



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello,


My dog Meek, his brother (Fish) and his sister (Chewy) are turning 1 year old next month. We are having a BIG dog party at our house with a bunch of people & dogs over. I was looking for a cake. 

I would either like to buy them a cake, or make them a cake. Buying is hard because they don't have pet bakeries around here.

I don't usually feed Meek human food, so I am a little nervous about making him a cake myself, but I am willing to do it so he can have something special. 

So that means that I am looking for cake recipe that is good and safe for dogs (BONUS POINTS if it's good for humans too !!!)

Meek is allergic to corn products and his brother (his name is Fish) requires a low fat diet. However, both dogs can cheat on their dietary restrictions if needed for one piece of cake.

I know at petsmart, they feed the dogs soy based vanilla ice cream, so I COULD make them an ice cream cake but I wouldn't know what else to put in it. Also not all dogs like ice cream (but Meek sure does. He ate 3 servings when he graduated from therapy dog prep class).


If you have any good cake recipes, I would love to see them!


Thanks!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Tifamaroo said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> My dog Meek, his brother (Fish) and his sister (Chewy) are turning 1 year old next month. We are having a BIG dog party at our house with a bunch of people & dogs over. I was looking for a cake.
> ...


Check out Hugo's birthday thread, I posted pics of his cake 

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/236578-happy-first-birthday-hugo-3-a.html

I made it with 4 hamburger patties, cream cheese, cottage cheese, peanut butter, sliced cheese and carrots 

I made it in this order bottom to top: 
1) pattie
2) one spoon of Cream cheese
3) pattie
4) one Cheese slice (Cut in a circle with a drinking glass) 
5) spoonful of Cottage cheese
6) pattie
7) one spoon of peanut butter
8) pattie
9) mixed cream cheese and peanut butter for the frosting and covered the "cake"
10) shredded one baby carrot and sprinkled on top 
11 top with a birthday candle 
12) Enjoy 

For the human side I did up a cheese platter were the cheese was cut like bones with a cookie cutter.

And I baked a cake just for us


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

Adorable!


----------



## Dina (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks!

If you feed your pup raw you can probably also keep the patties raw then  

I choose to cook them just to make sure everything held together and looked more cake like


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I made cupcakes, though I don't remember which recipe. Maybe peanut butter. I brought leftovers for my agility training group.

https://www.cupcakesgallery.com/35-cute-dog-cupcakes/


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What about a carrot cake?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Pinterest is your guide! You can check out Lucky's birthday thread. I went all out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Here's a simple one!

PN Butter Delight Dog Birthday Cake 
(human eatable too!)

Recipe is for 1 layer or cupcakes; (double recipe for 2 layer cake)

preheat oven to 350 degrees

1c white or whole wheat flour
1tsp baking soda
1/4 c peanut butter
1/4 c vegetable oil (can substitute with applesauce)
1c shredded carrots
1tsp vanilla
1/3c honey
1 egg

mix together flour and baking soda- add remaining ingredients and mix well. Pour into small round pan and bake for 25-30 mins.

Frosting
8ozs cream cheese
1 jar of baby food bananas
1 tsp cinnamon

Mix ingredients together and use to frost cake or cupcakes

*you can also use 1 or 2 fresh bananas but the baby food is easier!


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

scooterscout99 said:


> I made cupcakes, though I don't remember which recipe. Maybe peanut butter. I brought leftovers for my agility training group.
> 
> https://www.cupcakesgallery.com/35-cute-dog-cupcakes/


What a gold mine!


----------



## Tifamaroo (Jan 17, 2017)

mollymuima said:


> here's a simple one!
> 
> Pn butter delight dog birthday cake
> (human eatable too!)
> ...



bonus points for you!


----------

